# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of May 2005

## Seeker

Introduction:
This came about as the result of a discussion in chat.  Every month, I'll post a task for everyone that is interested to try to accomplish while lucid dreaming.  Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!

Whoever completes the task gets a custom title until the end of the month.  (Note, if you are staff, I cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title)

Those that complete the task have the right to add this GIF to their signatures when this month has ended.

Task for this month:

Bob for Apples

----------


## nesgirl119

Can it be carmel apples?

----------


## plobable

noo then oyu could just bite the caramel

----------


## Hate

Sorry my English, but what does bobbing for apples mean?  ::?:

----------


## will.i.am

You try to grab an apple out of a barrel of water with only your mouth.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by plobable_
> *noo then oyu could just bite the caramel*



Aww come on!  Carmel apples so rock, & I think it would be even better to go bobbing for apples in a bowl full of Sprite!!  ::lol::

----------


## Wicked

OK, I'll wait for next month then... no way I'm going to remember doing this, and even if I do... it would be a waste of lucid dream if I do this.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Wicked_
> *... it would be a waste of lucid dream if I do this.*



Give it a try.  You don't have to spend an entire dream on it.  I think you will be suprised with what happens.

----------


## Hate

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *I think you will be suprised with what happens.*



Have you already tried this? At least you sound like you have.

----------


## Placebo

Yay! The bob for apples idea  ::D: 
(Came from me/wife loong ago)





> _Originally posted by Wicked_
> * and even if I do... it would be a waste of lucid dream if I do this.*



Uh? is this because you feel it's too hard?

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *
> 
> Give it a try.  You don't have to spend an entire dream on it.  I think you will be suprised with what happens.*



Yeah. After you do this, you can go back to playing Nintendo in your LD, or whatever!  ::lol::  
I almost did it early this morning. I was over the carmel apple bowl full of sprite, & was able to hover while doing this. I managed to grab an apple w/my teeth (I knew, b/c the juice came rushing into my mouth, but just as I was about to lift my head, my mom woke me up! I told her, "Darn it! If you wouldn't have woken me up, I would have been able to complete the dream task!!"

----------


## Wicked

> _Originally posted by Placebo_
> *Yay! The bob for apples idea 
> (Came from me/wife loong ago)
> 
> 
> Uh? is this because you feel it's too hard?*



The "waste of a lucid dream" part is because I think I could spend a lucid dream for a better thing than bobbing for apples. Unless I try it and have instant sucess, chances are that I'll spend the entire LD trying to do a lucid task that is not even enjoyable, nor very easy.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Wicked_
> *
> 
> The \"waste of a lucid dream\" part is because I think I could spend a lucid dream for a better thing than bobbing for apples. Unless I try it and have instant sucess, chances are that I'll spend the entire LD trying to do a lucid task that is not even enjoyable, nor very easy.*



Hey, I have an idea for you. Do it while flying! That might be better!
PS: If you have a Sci-fi wicked, & pull on your sash from behind you, you are going to have a really fun ride!!  ::lol::

----------


## Josh_Mac

yay a new task, I now have LDs every night since coming to this forum so hopefully i'll get it done tonight.

P.S can't do sci-fi's yet nesgirl even though i've tried but i'll keep at it they sound like a lot of fun

----------


## Wicked

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Hey, I have an idea for you. Do it while flying! That might be better!
> PS: If you have a Sci-fi wicked, & pull on your sash from behind you, you are going to have a really fun ride!!*



I'm not sure I could have that much control in a LD.

And it should be obvious that I don't have "sci-fi's".

----------


## nesgirl119

I did it during a midmorning nap. If you want to see it, check out my DJ!  ::D:

----------


## Josh_Mac

YES!!! Just woke up task complete it was great I have never tasted anything in an LD before. It tasted like those apples that are slightly warm and haven't got much flavour.

----------


## nesgirl119

Congrats, Josh_Mac. BTW, did you also play VGs in a LD, too?  ::D:

----------


## nina

Excerpt from my DJ:




> Finally I landed, and wondered what to do when I remembered this month's lucid task of bobbing for apples so I decided I'd try it. Where I landed I was near the water, under the shade of a tree and I turned around and there was a large assortment of apples set up like you would see at an outdoor marketplace. So I had the apples, but I looked around and couldn't find a big tub of water to put them in. All I could find was this big round tray that was only a few inches deep. I looked all over and tried to make a big tub or cooler or something appear but there was nothing. So I grabbed the tray, took it to the water and filled it up with water. Then I went and picked out a bunch of apples from the assortment and placed them in the tray. So they were just sitting there in a few inches of water, which sort of defeats the whole purpose of bobbing for apples. *
> 
> So finally I decided I would try to extrude the tray (3d term) to make it deeper and it worked! Finally I had something that I could bob for apples in...but then I had to go and get more water and I guess the task just became too arduous or boring or what because I said, eh screw it and abandoned my attempts. [/b]

----------


## dreamtamer007

I feel I haven't accomplished much in my lifetime. I'm going to try to find a barrel of apples and get one. It is all I will think about the rest of the month. I can't see anything but a barrel of apples and to sink my teeth into one of thoughts crisp reddish green juicy ripe floating masses of delight. It will be my hearts desire. Dont worry; Ill admit if I cant do it. Because Im very good at loosing. I am still new at LDing and have never done anything like this before. I have to go now; I have an appointment with destiny. Gurgle Giggle.  ::arrow::

----------


## Danny

Woo Hoo, I did it and got a wonderful dream out of it too, Read here Can't wait for the next  ::D: 


P.S if you dont want to read the dream.

I thought about the Dream Views website and remembered the task was to bob for apples, I tried to conjure up a bucket of water and apples but was unnsuccesful. I looked around at what I could use and noticed a clay flower pot with stale water in it and lots of mould  ::|:  'I suppose I could use that' I thought but I needed apples, I was about to 'break in' to the house there but a family came out of another house and asked what I was doing.

I told them "I need to bob for apples" not really bothered by them being there, the mother then said "Well why don't you join us, we were just about to bob for glazed apples" and she pointed to the street. I looked behind me and there was a large wooden flower pot, with plastic liner in it, slightly mouldy water and apples that didn't look too health either. I thought for a moment that the water was quite dirty but realised it wouldn't hurt since it was a dream and dived in. It was quite easy as the apples were quite small but I was pleased.

----------


## Seeker

Must have been something in the air last night!  I finally had an LD this month.

It was dark and I was so happy to be having an LD that I was flying around everywhere. I remembered the task and landed under a street light and began looking for apples.  Kind of strange looking for them under a street light though =P.

Anyway, found a few nice red ones lying on the ground, now I needed some water.  All I could find was a mud puddle....

Anyway, bobbing for apples in a mud puddle still counts!   ::D:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Must have been something in the air last night! *I finally had an LD this month.
> 
> It was dark and I was so happy to be having an LD that I was flying around everywhere. I remembered the task and landed under a street light and began looking for apples. *Kind of strange looking for them under a street light though =P.
> 
> Anyway, found a few nice red ones lying on the ground, now I needed some water. *All I could find was a mud puddle....
> 
> Anyway, bobbing for apples in a mud puddle still counts! **



YAY! You finally did it!! You are an inspiration to us all!! 
Well, & to tell you the truth, when I did it, the bowl was full of Sprite, not water!! That is fine.....fun to fly in an LD, especially w/a Nintendo DS

----------


## Clairity

I remembered the task of the month when I had a brief lucid dream this morning!

I realized I was dreaming when I did the nose pinch reality check.  I flew into a deep blue sky.. it was daylight but there were stars visible.  As I flew I remembered the lucid task for the month of bobbing for apples.  I wondered how I was going to accomplish this and in the distance I see a large tree and, balancing on one of its larger limbs, is a large metal wash tub!    ::huh2::  

I fly over to the wash tub expecting to see apples bobbing in water..  What I see are TOMATOES .. some whole, some crushed and some sliced.  The "water" is red and full of tomato seeds.  I debate on what to do.. after all you're supposed to bob for apples!  For some unknown reason I determine that if I stick my face in the tub and start bobbing I will lift my head up with an apple in my mouth (hey.. I'm dreaming.. it doesn't have to make sense).    ::hrm::  

Sooo... I stick my head into the tomato goop and guess what.. there were no apples (and those tomatoes tasted pretty nasty)!   ::tomato::  

I don't recall what happens after that as I drifted out of lucidity and went on to have 3 or 4 disjointed non-lucid dreams before waking up.    :tongue2:  

Oh well.. try, try again!

----------


## Seeker

OMG, rotten tomatoes?/??

I think you should at least get partial credit for this.

----------


## Clairity

Partial credit.. *I'LL TAKE IT!!*  ::bigteeth::  

 ::hrm::  Are there such things as partial wings??

----------


## dreamtamer007

Hay Its not the end of the month yet.  ::-P:

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Clairity_
> *Partial credit.. I'LL TAKE IT!! * *
> 
>  Are there such things as partial wings??*



I'm working on it  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

LMAO.. Seeker you actually gave me partial wings.. that's terrific!! :bravo: 

Thanks so much!!

(maybe if I'm lucky I'll be able to get the other half!)   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Hate

> _Originally posted by Clairity_
> *(maybe if I'm lucky I'll be able to get the other half!) **



Yea, if you almost accomplish it again

----------


## Clairity

> _Originally posted by Hate_
> *
> Yea, if you almost accomplish it again*



 ::madtongue::  ...   ::bigteeth::

----------


## tryured

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Bob for Apples</span>
> 
> *



Hey I just found out about these tasks for the month thingos lol im gonna give it a shot for the lat days of May. If I did it how would I report it back to you, I guess this is hugely based on honesty.

----------


## Seeker

Just write about your experience in this topic.  Sometimes the failures can be quite amusing, so feel free to write about those as well  :smiley:

----------


## dreamtamer007

I want my apple with wings. If it helps to type it here then thats what Im goanna do.
I want my apple with wings  :Sad:  
I want my apple with wings
I want my apple with wings  :Sad:  
I want my apple with wings
I want my apple with wings  :Sad:   ::arrow::   ::roll::  
I want my apple with wings
I want my apple with wings
I want my apple with wings
I want my apple with wings
I want my apple with wings
I want my apple with wings
I want my apple with wings
I want my apple with wings
I want my apple with wings.................................

----------

